# Israeli Gold (Scorpio maurus palmatus) x2?



## solaceofwinter (Mar 30, 2006)

was thinking of getting two of these. im new to scorps but keep several spiders. is this an okay beginner scorp? i do have some slight scorp experience but like i said mostly T's. they seem pretty small only growing 2.5", what do they need in terms of humidity etc. i need to figure out how to do a false bottom setup as well. thanks for any info!
http://krazy8sinvertebrates.com/cat...id=89&osCsid=025b1f0898d4b56eaf859e8f85b9721f


----------



## Ryan C. (Mar 30, 2006)

No need for a false bottom with Scorpio maurus, they need about 60% humidity, 85+ degrees, quite a bit of substrate (sand), pack it down as they will burrow, 1 more thing Very agressive.


----------



## Steffen (Mar 30, 2006)

It doesn't have to be sand. Dry pottingsoil and likewise will do even better, hence the humidity requirements and it is better for burrowing.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Mar 30, 2006)

would one of these be okay? ive got a large version its not real deep but has lots of floor space, i figure two 3" scorps would be ideal. i can handle that humidity and temperment just fine. also would an eco-earth style substrate (the bricks you soak/expand) be okay?) do these guys burrow very deep etc? i did search but did not find alot of info. anything else you guys can recomend? also would it be better to buy two at the same time and introduce or could i get one and introduce another later? thanks!
http://us.st11.yimg.com/store1.yimg.com/I/yhst-21557175635113_1874_160642400


----------



## Hoosier (Mar 31, 2006)

:wall: :wall: :wall: let me just let you know before hand that these guys are pretty boring 

they dig holes throughout the tank and just lie there, rarely coming out!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hoosier said:
			
		

> :wall: :wall: :wall: let me just let you know before hand that these guys are pretty boring
> 
> they dig holes throughout the tank and just lie there, rarely coming out!


I disagree, I find these scorpions to be visually intriguing. And yes, they do construct vast burrow networks.


----------



## darrelldlc (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey do they absolutely have to burrow or can they be Ok with sand and some rocks to hide under, and a water dish?  

I also agree with Bridgebane, I just got one a few weeks ago and it is a really neat little scorpion,  they are full of attitude and character as well.  I like them alot. and you won't be disappointed if you get one
Darrell.


----------



## Liron Samuels (Mar 31, 2006)

I've kept Scorpio maurus fuscus and one S.m. fuscus x S.m. palmatus, and I find them to be great scorpions. Can be handled as well. Their pinch hearts, but their sting isn't dangerous.


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2006)

*my little burrower*

these are really interesting little scorps, I've got mine in a 50/50 sand peat substrate, with a tiny water bowl, which i top up each day, just to overflowing. the overflow seems to be enough to dampen the substrate for him to dig into. he has made some really cool burrows. personally, I think they are great , and really feisty! enjoy
:}


----------



## Malcara (Jun 20, 2008)

what i do for any burrower is put a small layer of pebbles at the bottom of the tank. afterwards a thick layer of burrowing sand. in the 4 corners of the tank i put small pvc pipes all the way to the bottom. this allows you to keep the substrate moist enough to keep the burrows from collapsing, without drenching the surface. if the surface of the substrate gets wet it will stick to the scorp. be warned though this particular species can make some intense burrows so make sure the tank is big enough and enough substrate for an intricate burrow system.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 20, 2008)

another resurected post by the hands of Malcara. Nice tips...but you really should start or help with new threads.


----------



## Rydog (Jun 21, 2008)

You have been convicted of thread ressurection, punishment is a verbal lashing or worse, a sarcastic verbal lashing.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the link that he posted is not working anymore lol.


----------



## signinsimple (Sep 14, 2010)

That's kind of funny.  So you read a post in which someone was already chastised for resurrecting a 2 year old dead post 2 years ago, and then you resurrected it again 2 years later.  I guess that means this post's destiny is to be resurrected every 2 years.


----------



## venomglide (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello

His info on scorpio maurus will be index by search engine and help people to get information on scorpio maurus about borrows or any information he posted it here.

This will help A LOT


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 17, 2010)

I was researching this sp and I found this thread so instead of making another thread that already existed I just resurrected this one


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Sep 18, 2010)

krazy8s has been out of business for a year now.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 19, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> krazy8s has been out of business for a year now.


I miss that guy  I know where to find him  he works at natural history museum


----------



## Dlack91 (Mar 28, 2022)

Steffen said:


> It doesn't have to be sand. Dry pottingsoil and likewise will do even better, hence the humidity requirements and it is better for burrowing.


Can two Israeli Gold Scorpions live together


----------



## Spoodfood (Mar 28, 2022)

Dlack91 said:


> Can two Israeli Gold Scorpions live together


NO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dlack91 (Mar 28, 2022)

Spoodfood said:


> NO


Ok thanks


----------



## CRX (Mar 28, 2022)

Holy necrobump wtf lol


----------

